

Tell HN: You made us do it. Hack On, the Online Hackathon with Live Streaming - jessor

A couple of days ago I had this thought: what if someone would take hackathons online? I decided to ask HN (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2293779) and got some great responses. But even better, an hour later I get that email from a fellow HN reader, SingAlong, expressing his interest to just make it happen. So here we are now, really excited to announce that on March 19th, 2011, there’ll be the first online hackathon to feature live streams of the participants.<p>While we're busy setting everything up you can follow us on Twitter (@hackonday) or sign up on the page for email notifcations: http://www.hackonday.com/<p>Sponsors, Recruiters, Hacker Space Organizers, feel free to hit us proactively on hackline@hackonday.com.
======
beardicus
Hmm. Hackerspaces.org has been running global livestreamed hackathons monthly
for over a year now:

<http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Synchronous_Hackathon>

Indeed it will be the same weekend as your event... not to discourage you or
anything. Lets see what you've got!

~~~
travisglines
After reading more into it, it seems that they are targeting co-working type
spaces, not individuals in their hackathon efforts. Yes there are synchronous
live online hackathons but the niche difference here is definitely individual
hackers.

(not necessarily contradicting you beardicus as I'm sure you were well aware
of this, just first time I read it I was like: ohh, already done)

------
swanson
Sounds fun, I'll probably give it a go.

Are you having a theme? If so, consider revealing it a few days before (like
maybe the Thursday before).

~~~
jessor
There's no theme for the first one (yet). You can signup on the site, we'll
keep you posted!

------
jessor
Clickable: <http://www.hackonday.com/>

